# Wagner Airless Sprayer



## Ol' 30-30 (Aug 2, 2007)

I bought a Wagner Paint Crew at home deopt a while back to do some odd jobs (paint my shop, fence, etc.)  I finally got around to using it and loved it.  I painted my 500 gal propane tank, some light poles, accent pieces around the house and my fence.  I was supprised at how much time it saved me (and head ache...I HATE painting).  I makes painting as enjoyable as possible.  

I have a picket fence an was worried about wasting lots of paint to overspray but I just offset the fence panels from each other so the gap in one lined up with the boards on the panel behind it.  Worked great.  I heard cleanup was a nightmare also....not the case.  No worse than cleaning rollers and brushes.  

I heard a lot of mixed reviews when i was researching it almost didnb't get it....glad I did.  Granted I was painting in my shop/yard and wasn't worried about making a mess (which I did) .  Just wanted to pass it along.


----------



## TurkeyProof (Aug 2, 2007)

*Yea.*

I painted my entire house with one. Its the only way to go.


----------

